# Red and black sleeve for VTC Mini



## Smoky Jordan (10/3/16)

Hi guys 

Does anyone have the red and black sleeve for the VTC Mini?

Thanks


----------



## Silver (10/3/16)

Hi @Smoky Jordan
I know @Maxxis (from Lung Candy) had the black sleeve for the VTC mini. Its a very good one and i am liking it a lot
Not sure if he has red and black but perhaps worth checking


----------



## Smoky Jordan (10/3/16)

Will do thanks @Silver but the red and black is definitely first prize

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (10/3/16)

I got mine from Vapeshop in rose bank check them out 
Phone them because sometimes it's not shown on website


----------



## Smoky Jordan (10/3/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I got mine from Vapeshop in rose bank check them out
> Phone them because sometimes it's not shown on website


How long ago was that


----------



## NaZa05 (11/3/16)

I got one from Vapeshop in Rosebank about 2 weeks ago.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

